# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  3D Printed Robotic Vacuum

## Brian_Krassenstein

Jake Lee is a product and industrial designer from Taiwan, and he's just completed the second version of a 3D printed vacuum project, _Panda – The Ultimate Cleaning Robot_. He says it's an an improved version of a previous attempt he made at designing and building a cleaning robot a couple of years ago, and this one features more robust construction, air suction, a sweeper and roller brush. Lee says it randomly selects a direction to move, and it's capable of detecting obstacles and sudden dropoffs. You can read the whole story here:  http://3dprint.com/74843/3d-printed-robot-vacuum/


Below is a photo of the Panda:

----------


## curious aardvark

loads of robot vacumns around
try clicking links once in  a while: https://www.instructables.com/id/PAN...LEANING-ROBOT/

----------


## blackmart12

> loads of robot vacumns aroundtry clicking links once in  a while: https://www.instructables.com/id/PAN...LEANING-ROBOT/


Does it works like deebot robotyou can know more about this from here https://vactrends.com/deebot-m80-review/https://allofvacuums.com/best-robot-...-for-pet-hair/

----------


## vacuumgroom

> Does it works like deebot robot you can know more about this from here http://vacuumgroom.com/best-robot-vacuum/


Maybe it can work better than the Deebot if you can add a mapping system. The Deebot doesn't have one and some people don't like it because of it. 

It would be great if we could see a side-by-side comparison of this printed robot vacuum and one on the market.

----------


## ChaimOrtiz

If the size of the model exceeds the printing size, we will propose the option of cutting and printing into multiple parts with glue.

----------

